# ariens snowblower traction



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

Have you removed the bottom plate to determine what is slipping?


----------



## skidad (Dec 17, 2007)

*ariens traction*

No, I wanted to get some insight before starting tearing into it. what I understand it sounds like the friction disk on my model can be a problem.


----------

